# Edison Chouest LNG tractor tugs



## Captian Dag (Oct 26, 2008)

video of Edison Chouest tractors built for LNG service in Sabine,Texas.

enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyU_uApxsUE&feature=related


----------



## mcotting (Dec 2, 2007)

Good video!! It's like a tug boat ballet!


----------



## TexasAg (Nov 1, 2012)

*Great tugs...! hard working crews....*

Howdy!
I work at the Fire Training School at Texas A&M.....we provided LNG fire and emergency training, for the crews. Also the Sabine, Lake Charles, Freeport, and other terminals.
Take Care....TexasAg


----------

